# ,

## kolizey

.        ?

----------


## V00D00People

...   ,    ...

----------

,          .    , .   20

----------


## me2guess

> ?

       " ")) 
   ,        ...
 -  "" )), ,      . 40%  ,     3 ,    %,    3    ,   10%   . 
     . 
     ,    ,   ,         ,   40%.

----------

)
     )

----------

> )
>      )

  .,

----------


## kolizey

*me2guess*,   . ...     ...        100%    ..

----------


## maks-2005

> " ")) 
>    ,        ...
>  -  "" )), ,      . 40%  ,     3 ,    %,    3    ,   10%   . 
>      . 
>      ,    ,   ,         ,   40%.

       ?

----------

( -)

----------

